# Hello from Italy



## Colby K (Apr 24, 2012)

Brethren,
I am Bro. Colby Karaim, a resently raised MM serving in the Navy in Italy.  I do plan on moving to the Austin area in 2014.  My journey so far has been life changing and I can't wait to continue.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Where in Italy are you?


----------



## LukeD (Apr 24, 2012)

Greetings.  Based on your post I learned we had American Lodges overseas, or predominately military lodges.  I was under the impression military lodges were only chartered by PHA grand lodges.  Interesting to see you fall under the Grand Orient of Italy.  Hopefully I'll be heading to Aviano in the future.  I spent 5 years in Germany before I PCS'd back to the states, and I miss Europe a lot.  Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum my Brother. Italy is such a beautiful country! Enjoy your stay...Square Well.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome indeed!


----------



## David Hill (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome! Feel free to drop by Hill City Lodge #456 when you get to Austin!


----------



## Colby K (Apr 26, 2012)

I am near Catania (Sicily). It is great here but I'm excited to get back to the states.   There are lodges all over Italy for military.  This surprised me too but I like it. I'm glad I had the opportunity to start my travels here. Thank you brethren for your warm welcome.


----------



## massmason (Apr 29, 2012)

I did two years in Geata, Italy on USS Belknap.  Great time in my life!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Colby K (Apr 29, 2012)

Bro. David,  Thanks for the Invite!  I'll definitely stop buy when I get there.


----------



## Colby K (Apr 29, 2012)

massmason said:


> I did two years in Geata, Italy on USS Belknap. Great time in my life! Enjoy it!



We are enjoying it very much.  Exploring Europe is amazing.  I am so thankful for this oppourtunity.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 29, 2012)

Greetings and welcome.  I traveled to Italy in 2011 for my 2-week mid-tour leave.  I had an amazing time and I plan on going back as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Colby K (Jun 27, 2013)

I was just reading through old post.  Funny how things change. No longer going to Austin.   Decided to stay Navy.  Virginia is next now.


----------

